# Ryanair baggage allowance



## BillK (24 Sep 2008)

I would guess that this has been covered before but I would appreciate an update.

We are going to the Fortina Spa in December, booked via an agent.

The confirmation invoice from the agent seems to suggest that the total baggage allowance is 15kg for both checked bag and carry-on.

I have always thought it was 15 for checked plus 10 for carry-on.

I'd appreciate some feedback as I may need to save up for excess baggage as herself won't settle for a pair of jeans and a couple of T shirts.

Thanks

BillK


----------



## Guigsy (24 Sep 2008)

Hi, just checked their website and it is 15 for checked baggage and 10 for carry on. Their excess baggage charges are steep and they don't let you pay in cash (as i recently found out). Hope you have a good hol


----------



## BillK (25 Sep 2008)

Thanks Guigsy, you've made an old man very happy!!


----------



## Murt10 (25 Sep 2008)

A bit O/T, but when I was in the Ryanair queue at the airport earlier this year, I decided to see if my small/medium sized suitcase, which I was taking as checked baggage, would fit into the stand for measuring hand luggage. To my surprise it fitted in quite snugly.

As for the 10k weight restriction on hand luggage, I didn't see anyone's hand luggage weighed. Having said that, under the new security arrangements, since you are not allowed to take bottles of spirits and wine in your hand luggage, it wouldn't make that much difference to the majority of people.


Murt


----------



## footsteps (26 Sep 2008)

Just back off a Ryanair flight, the check in luggage has to be under 16kgs. No one passed any heed on the carry on bag(s) at all.  As I had one carry on bag and two bags of duty free shopping.


----------



## Dicette (26 Sep 2008)

I bought a wheelie bag, with dimensions that are just at the limits for carry-on luggage for Ryanair.

Can't remember the dimensions off-hand, but it's quite a large bag.

Definitely a worthwhile investment - I've used it sucessfully on both Ryanair and Aer Lingus flights and no-one has questioned it's size (or weight)


----------



## bacchus (26 Sep 2008)

Dicette said:


> limits for carry-on luggage for Ryanair.


55cm x 40cm x 20cm - 10kgs


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Sep 2008)

coming from a different angle, how much does a bag cost to check in. Mrs Burgundy booked us flights to Luton and was quoted 30 euro


----------



## conolan (20 Oct 2008)

Just got an email from Ryanair for flight. This is the first time they've placed major emphasis on cabin baggage. Do I suspect another revenue-raising ploy as alternative to fuel surcharge? See below:

Subject: Cabin Baggage Restrictions

•PLEASE NOTE THAT ONLY ONE ITEM OF CABIN BAGGAGE PER PASSENGER (excluding  infants) WITH A MAXIMUM WEIGHT OF 10KG AND DIMENSIONS OF 55CM X 40CM X 20CM 

•IMPORTANT–  YOUR HANDBAG, BRIEFCASE, LAPTOP, DUTY FREE PURCHASES ETC. MUST BE CARRIED WITHIN  YOUR 1 PERMITTED PIECE OF CABIN BAGGAGE. 

•We reserve the right to cancel  your reservation without refund and to deny you boarding, if you arrive at the  boarding gate with more than one item of cabin baggage or if the item exceeds  the maximum permitted dimensions​


----------



## gipimann (20 Oct 2008)

I got the same email before my most recent flight in September (Dublin - Bournemouth) - struggled to put everything into one small carry-on bag....and watched as the check-in staff waved people through with several bags, handbags, etc!

I've mentioned on other threads that Airport Security at Bournemouth airport instruct all passengers to carry  only one bag - and I've seen them stop people going through if they've got more (including handbag, etc).   Funnily enough, Heathrow doesn't have that restriction!


----------



## doogo (20 Oct 2008)

does anyone have any recent experiences of this actually being *enforced* - a little bit draconian in terms of measures if you cannot put all your stuff into one bag: _We reserve the right to cancel your reservation - paying for hold baggage closes 40 mins before flight_.... so theoretically you can check in online, wander down to the gate with your carry-on luggage and handbag, purchase a little something in the shops on the way ... and then be refused passage if you cannot fit it all into a single bag under the required levels .... can only see that causing absolute ructions


----------



## tabatha (20 Oct 2008)

back from london at the weekend.  there was murder at the security gate cause some man couldnt fit his hand luggage into the baggage checker.  didnt see his bag to see how big it was but they wouldnt let him through security.  i was on the ryanair flight and most women had a handbag and small case or duty free bag.


----------



## shesells (20 Oct 2008)

gipimann said:


> I
> I've mentioned on other threads that Airport Security at Bournemouth airport instruct all passengers to carry only one bag - and I've seen them stop people going through if they've got more (including handbag, etc). Funnily enough, Heathrow doesn't have that restriction!


 
The UK blanket one bag rule was relaxed earlier this year and it's now at the discretion of each airport to set their own policy for how many bags you can take through security. 

In general (not totally), the airports Ryanair uses have a one bag rule, including Bournemouth. Larger airports such as Heathrow depend on large volumes of long haul travel from countries without a one bag rule so the pressure was on to change their policies asap and it happened this year.

Then you also have the situation where the airlines reserve the right to set their own policies as to what you can take on board...so while an airport may technically allow 2 pieces of hand luggage you then have to check the airline policy to see if they do. 

In brief, research before you travel!


----------



## DeclanP (20 Oct 2008)

It's €30 per case/bag checked in with a 15kg max but Ryanair do not seem to weigh hand luggage as I experienced last week on trip to Barcelona. Watch the weight difference on the way back and their determination to charge for excess weight at the least opportunity. There are a lot of inconsistencies in this regard. You will be charged for carrying an ipod next!


----------



## europhile (21 Oct 2008)

What or where is the Fortina Spa?


----------



## DeclanP (21 Oct 2008)

europhile said:


> What or where is the Fortina Spa?



Huh? Google the damn thing


----------



## europhile (21 Oct 2008)

You seem to be in good form.

It turns out that it's a hotel in Malta.  Odd that the poster didn't just say he/she was going to Malta.


----------



## DeclanP (21 Oct 2008)

Well now you know!!!


----------



## europhile (21 Oct 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## DeclanP (21 Oct 2008)

Have a good spa. It's nice at this time of year!!!


----------



## BillK (21 Oct 2008)

Given the ubiquity of the Fortina Spa adverts in the press I'm surprised that not everyone knows where it is.


----------



## europhile (22 Oct 2008)

Haven't seen them.  Must be in the tabloids.


----------

